

Rap Genius founder Mahbod Moghadam gives interview while apparently stoned - josephpmay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrEyxNqyw24

======
modarts
"It's better than facebook, it's better than Wikipedia"

Is he high?

------
bcohen123
And nobody is surprised.

